# Blackfire Wet Diamond vs Menz Powerlock



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Are these simalar product like someone has told me?
Which one made better reflection and are slickest?
What about durability and usability?

It seems that there is very hard to get Blackfire? Any good to get powerlock instead?

Give stars to Blackfire or Menz

Durability: (stars 1-5)
Usability: (stars 1-5)
Looks: (stars 1-5)

Thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't want to say they are the *same* but I've used both a fair bit and to me, they are pretty much identical (apart from price!)

If I had neither, I'd buy Powerlock without hesitation. If anything, its a touch easier to remove too. I know it isn't "polycharged" but durability seems the same on both too - 3-4 solid months from 1 layer.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Give a stars bro =)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Menzerna: (Assuming 5 is best)

Durability: 4
Usability: 5 (via DA and hand)
Looks: 5 (one of the best looking sealants on black)

Blackfire:

Durability: 4
Usability: 4.5 
Looks: 5


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW Menzerna must come off in the wind cos Blackfire is the easiest product to remove ive used and by far the best looking.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use the GEP, AFPP x2 and MS x2. I then wash weekly with BF shampoo and then QD using the SS. This easy gives you 6 month ++.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the Blackfire kit too, please don't get me wrong, I did a great review of it on here, on my Clio, but at £144 now, it's too expensive IMO

Give Powerlock a try, at £25, its amazing value.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

RussZS said:


> I love the Blackfire kit too, please don't get me wrong, I did a great review of it on here, on my Clio, but at £144 now, it's too expensive IMO
> 
> Give Powerlock a try, at £25, its amazing value.


If you can get it, always out of stock mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Give this a read...

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/menzerna-power-lock-sealant-review-with-pictures/


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

HI, I did my winter prep over the weekend and choose 2 coats of Powerlock as my lsp on top of of amigo.So easy on and off. It has to be the slickest the car has ever looked.Had some rain today i just stood there wet thru admiring the beading :lol:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

is there different between Menz PL and Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0??? Wolfgang is made by Menzerna as i know, or i'm wrong?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Powerlock, I got mine when it first came out in the USA. 
I haven't used blackfire yet, but everyone says that they are so similar, you can't tell them apart. So just on price, get the powerlock! When I tested durability, I got a solid 5 months out of a single coat on my landcruiser before the looks really dropped off. Very impressive! I just wish powerlock came in an 8oz bottle, I might have to try the Sonus next because of this. Either that or Werkstat acrylic Jett trigger!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

pawlik said:


> is there different between Menz PL and Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0??? Wolfgang is made by Menzerna as i know, or i'm wrong?


the Wolfgang looks more like a wax, and the powerlock looks more like glass. Powerlock is also slicker and more durable out of the two from what I have found.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

any news on powerlock coming back into stock Tim?


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I wasn't too impressed with the powerlock initially. Didn't feel it enhanced the look of the car. But I managed to apply only one coat and it's been going strong for three months now. The beading is still there and more importantly, it's still even. Normally the roof is the first to go but it still beads as well as the rest of the car. 

In the sunlight, it really allows the metallic flake to shine through. And yes very easy to apply and remove. Very impressed by it now.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Menzerna PowerLock
Durability:5
Usability: 5 
Looks: 5

Blackfire Wet Diamond 
Durability: 4.5
Usability: 4 
Looks: 5


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Blackfire Wet Diamond could i put my Megs 16 over the BWD i just put on the car or better to do another layer of BWD?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Blackfire wet diamond is awesome gear - even better if you use Gloss Enhancing Polish beforehand.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Sav said:


> Blackfire Wet Diamond could i put my Megs 16 over the BWD i just put on the car or better to do another layer of BWD?


No, sadly. Regular waxes won't bond over Wet Diamond; you'll need to use Blackfire Midnight Sun (which is polymer heavy and designed to work over Wet Diamond) if you want a wax.

What colour of car's it going on?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

stealthwolf said:


> I wasn't too impressed with the powerlock initially. Didn't feel it enhanced the look of the car. But I managed to apply only one coat and it's been going strong for three months now. The beading is still there and more importantly, it's still even. Normally the roof is the first to go but it still beads as well as the rest of the car.
> 
> In the sunlight, it really allows the metallic flake to shine through. And yes very easy to apply and remove. Very impressed by it now.


Were you not impressed with the slickness as well I find it leaves the paint with a lovely feel. Looks wise it is very much like a traditional sealant so more reflective like Carlack Long Life which really makes the flake pop.



Herefordquattro said:


> any news on powerlock coming back into stock Tim?


Looking end of this week all being well so hopefully just in time for winter!


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> No, sadly. Regular waxes won't bond over Wet Diamond; you'll need to use Blackfire Midnight Sun (which is polymer heavy and designed to work over Wet Diamond) if you want a wax.
> 
> What colour of car's it going on?


Its a pure silver Mini Coop, I'm happy at the way the paint feels it was very smooth to the touch. If I do another coat of BFWD I take it I'm adding another layer that will take even longer to degrade over the winter months.

Last year I left it with just BFWD and just foamed it and rinsed and it worked well, but I've read and a few mates seem to be adding wax over there sealants.

I'll just keep the Meg's16 till next summer.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Sav said:


> Its a pure silver Mini Coop, I'm happy at the way the paint feels it was very smooth to the touch. If I do another coat of BFWD I take it I'm adding another layer that will take even longer to degrade over the winter months.
> 
> Last year I left it with just BFWD and just foamed it and rinsed and it worked well, but I've read and a few mates seem to be adding wax over there sealants.
> 
> I'll just keep the Meg's16 till next summer.


On silver, I'd stick with the sealant all year round; it'll look sharper on silver. I find waxes often make silvers look 'warm'.

2x coats of Blackfire will ensure nice even coverage and extended durability; top up with Deep Gloss Spray if you need to through the winter - it's ultra quick and easy and adds some further protection/beading.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Cheers I've often thought it looked better with just the WD but got pete's wax then Megs 16....Second car is another mini Cooper (RED) so I might give it a go with the wax as its almost split new.



So dark colours blacks, silvers and grays would you say sealant over wax and I know its all personal choice but its good to get the odd view from people that know what they are talking about.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Sav said:


> Cheers I've often thought it looked better with just the WD but got pete's wax then Megs 16....Second car is another mini Cooper (RED) so I might give it a go with the wax as its almost split new.
> 
> So dark colours blacks, silvers and grays would you say sealant over wax and I know its all personal choice but its good to get the odd view from people that know what they are talking about.


Red: definitely a wax.

Black; interesting one. For solid black, on some cars I think a sealant looks better, on others a wax; depends what you're looking for in the finish.

For greys and silvers, I generally side with a sealant as it's more reflective and sharper.

The differences really come down to what you're actually looking for in a finish and we tend to advise with guidelines; based on our experiences and thoughts and also feedback from customer.

The physical differences come from how light reflects and refracts in the surface and how waxes (microscopically rough) sit in a slightly haphazard way on the paint surface and sealants (where the structure is much more even and equal) sit in a nice uniform way on the surface.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one would look better with red: Finiswax or Colly845?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Which one would look better with red: Finiswax or Colly845?


Never used Finiswax but suspect if it's a wax it'll look neat. Collinite 845 is fine on red. Tried it on my old GTI (Tornado Red) and it looked ok.

Raceglaze 55 was much, much deeper and wetter though and lasted about the same.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Sav said:


> Cheers I've often thought it looked better with just the WD but got pete's wax then Megs 16....Second car is another mini Cooper (RED) so I might give it a go with the wax as its almost split new.
> 
> So dark colours blacks, silvers and grays would you say sealant over wax and I know its all personal choice but its good to get the odd view from people that know what they are talking about.


And as Alan said above, use Gloss Enhancing Polish first; regardless of the colour; I find it does particularly nice things to reds though.


----------

